# New Beretta Owner



## Andy (Jul 7, 2013)

First let me say hello, and nice to be here. I have just purchased my first Beretta. A used Mod. 96. I tried using the decipher code for manufacture year by looking on trigger guard, but all mine has is a P inside a shield. Can anyone give me some information on this model? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

From the Date of Manufacture website:



> Beretta firearms produced in Italy carry a proof mark for the year of production. The chart below is used to identify the year by this mark. For recent pistols this mark is usually located on the frame near the trigger guard, for older pistols, the mark is on the slide or on the frame behind the grip area.
> 
> Additionally, for firearms imported by Beretta USA since 1988, can be searched by serial number to obtain the description and the approximate year of manufacture as well as the schematic, parts list, owners manual and product information, if available.


You could try the above.


----------

